# Anyone interested in the Liney Halo?



## Bogstandard (May 11, 2008)

I have been in contact with Lance at Liney Machine

http://lineymachine.googlepages.com/

Later on in the year, I will be building a Liney Halo, to get the cobwebs out of my new shop, and Lance has given permission to directly link to the help pages for this engine.

The engine is designed for CNC machining, but I will be doing it manually.

It doesn't need to be the five cylinders, it can be built as any number from 1 to five, with some very easy maths calculations.

The machinery required would be a lathe, miller, three & four jaw chucks and a rotary table with a chuck mounted.

I will not be showing any plans, except for layout procedures, Lance has a living to make, so I would expect you to purchase at least the plans.

Radial complete   $1500
Radial kit:       $100
Radial plans:     $35

These are the prices he charges, the kit includes all the raw materials and bits to make a 5 cylinder radial engine. He even sells very reasonably priced taps of very good quality. All the threads are just one size 2-56, and the supplied fasteners are all good quality stainless cap screws, with a few countersunk heads, all different lengths. I have attached a scan of the fittings kits, even the tubing connectors and the correct ballraces are included.

The plans come as a ring bound booklet with acetate overlays, and the quality is great, with all dimensions in imperial.

Just look at the price for a finished engine. Just think, enjoy doing the build, then have something that is worth a fair bit when finished.

If enough people are interested I will catalogue the build in my usual step by step descriptive way. If not, you will just see the build as it progresses.

John


----------



## Brass_Machine (May 11, 2008)

That is one engine I want to build. I would be very interested in watching a build log.

Eric


----------



## chuck foster (May 11, 2008)

john, keep us informed as you build this cause i for one would like to build this one as well.

i bought the plans to build liney's flat 4 steam engine and i forgot to order the gears with the plans :wall:
when i emailed the guys at liney they put the gears in the mail and i had them before they got my money order.(money order was mailed the same day i talked to them) 

chuck


----------



## BobWarfield (May 12, 2008)

I keep begging for the Duclos Halo on a Team Build. This one seems just as nice, though I can't make out much from the pictures on his gallery. I'm going to keep drawing that Duclos engine's plans in Rhino3D and plan to have it be one of my first projects after I get my mill CNC'd. It'll be fun to watch this build and see the differences.

Radials are cool!

Best,

BW


----------



## Bogstandard (May 12, 2008)

Bob,

Is the Duclos one a five cylinder oscillator?

This one uses ball bearing poppet valves, inlet and exhaust, and does sound just like an ic radial when running. Different design, but the same sort of thing Chuck is doing on his twin cylinder poppet valve engine. Making an air driven engine look and sound like an ic.

It does look like a difficult build, but when it is split down into its component parts, it is rather easy, just needs a bit of accuracy.

I have attached a pic of the cover from the plans, and gives a good line drawing insight into what it looks like.

[ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=voU3aRzOY7o&feature=user[/ame]


----------



## Brass_Machine (May 12, 2008)

Hey Bog

It took me a few minutes to figure out what Bob was talking about. I believe he means Duclos' Hula Hula engine.

He has a link on his site.

Eric


----------



## BobWarfield (May 12, 2008)

Yep, Brass has it right. The Hula Hula is an oscillator arranged as a radial. I note the recent Harrogate pictures even had a Stirling built that way.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## CrewCab (May 12, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> If enough people are interested I will catalogue the build in my usual step by step descriptive way.



Well I'm definitely interested to see this progress John, your usual descriptive style will be very much appreciated here, and I'm sure by many others. 8)

Dave


----------



## joe d (May 12, 2008)

here's another vote for "yes, please", I too would really like to follow your build of this engine.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## dsquire (May 13, 2008)

I definitely will be watching your build when you get to it.

Cheers

Don


----------



## Cedge (May 13, 2008)

John
You betcha!! I'm hoping to build that engine in the not too distant future and watching you break the ice is definitely of interest. It will be a novel experience to do a build that I'm not working totally by the seat of my pants... I'd think enjoy that for a change. 

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (May 13, 2008)

I see Steve,

Let me do all the hard work and worrying, you just coast along behind. Typical freeloader.

Going by the response, it looks like everyone is going to be bored stiff by one of my long ones, but remember, this will be later in the year, not now.

John


----------



## Cedge (May 13, 2008)

John
And you're a teasing old trollop....LOL Yupper, I kinda relish the thought of you doing a bit of brain sweating for me.

Steve


----------



## bretk (May 13, 2008)

I would like to build a 1 or 2 cylinder version, so I would be interested in following along as well.

Thanks, Bret


----------



## gilessim (May 15, 2008)

Well I for one would be very interested John, I've made a few bits but I won't have much time for a couple of months to do a lot more, nice project though!

Giles


----------



## amradel80 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello
I live in Munich Germany
I would like to ask ,if i need a complete Liney Halo engine 
Can u send it to me and how much it cost

my email is [email protected]

004917661903241


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Oct 8, 2013)

First post:





Bogstandard said:


> Radial complete   $1500
> Radial kit:       $100
> Radial plans:     $35


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 9, 2013)

Still the same price after all that time, buy from here

http://www.lineymachine.com/lineymachinecomplete-c-465_372.html?osCsid=0blvk2np4mif2bkjvsrqgt1bb2


----------



## BronxFigs (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes, yes, a thousand times yes!  *ESPECIALLY ....the Heads, and Valves.
*
I want to start construction, got the drawings, can't understand the heads, and valving.

Your build would be most welcome.  Maybe pictures and all the Q and A that follows along with the build, will clear things up.

I can't wait to see this engine-building tutorial.  Thanks.


Frank


EDIT:
I never saw the original date of the first posting.  In my excitement, I thought this thread was current, and didn't realize it started back in 2008.  Too bad.

Are there any photo-documented builds of the Halo-5 on this forum.  I still need to see how the heads, and valving work.

Thanks
*

*


----------



## kvom (Oct 9, 2013)

I built this engine back about the same time as this original thread, and have a build thread here.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/liney-halo-5042/


----------



## BronxFigs (Oct 9, 2013)

kvom;

Thanks for the link.  I'm sure your build will help.


Frank


----------

